# Opinion about light choice



## Surfer Joe (Dec 15, 2014)

What would be better, using a 400W MH during veg and a 600W HPS during flower, or using a 600W dual spectrum HID for the whole grow?
I know that's a bit more light during the veg time, but would the dual spectrum also help increase yield?


----------



## zem (Dec 15, 2014)

i think that the dual spectrum will outperform the regular hps maybe not by much but it is my understanding that plants do benefit from some blue spectrum during flowering


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

Surfer Joe said:


> What would be better, using a 400W MH during veg and a 600W HPS during flower, or using a 600W dual spectrum HID for the whole grow?
> I know that's a bit more light during the veg time, but would the dual spectrum also help increase yield?



Dual Ark by eye of hort..but not sure if they flame at same ti m e..pretty sure they do....tech


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 23, 2014)

For veg the mh will be better I believe.  For flower the hps.  Mh is wonderful to add to the spectrum but it is not really adding like what you think.  You still use same amt of light.  More light is good to a point.  As the percentage of mh goes up so does the quality.  As hps percentage of that total light goes up so does yield.  With plasma 10 percent is ideal I think.  90% hps.  More % mh yield goes down quality goes up.  This is what I have gathered so far.  I would think mh works same way. 

Question I have is if all mh or plasma in flower,  does that cause stress or hermies or reveg?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 23, 2014)

I prefer mh for veg an i also have used it to flower with sum blue supplemental light with very good success.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2014)

DankHobbyist said:


> For veg the mh will be better I believe.  For flower the hps.  Mh is wonderful to add to the spectrum but it is not really adding like what you think.  You still use same amt of light.  More light is good to a point.  As the percentage of mh goes up so does the quality.  As hps percentage of that total light goes up so does yield.  With plasma 10 percent is ideal I think.  90% hps.  More % mh yield goes down quality goes up.  This is what I have gathered so far.  I would think mh works same way.
> 
> Question I have is if all mh or plasma in flower,  does that cause stress or hermies or reveg?



No, using light in the blue spectrum to flower will not cause the plants to hermy or reveg.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't think there is enough blue in dual spectrum bulb to really help much.  May be wrong.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 7, 2015)

Surfer Joe said:


> What would be better, using a 400W MH during veg and a 600W HPS during flower, or using a 600W dual spectrum HID for the whole grow?
> I know that's a bit more light during the veg time, but would the dual spectrum also help increase yield?





Far as I know...  & using know much...  But dual spectrum can only hurt yield.  Mh colors add to the quality of buds.  The hps colors add to the yield.  So you mix total light source at a cost of yield for better quality.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 7, 2015)

Surfer Joe said:


> What would be better, using a 400W MH during veg and a 600W HPS during flower, or using a 600W dual spectrum HID for the whole grow?
> I know that's a bit more light during the veg time, but would the dual spectrum also help increase yield?



 How many light fixtures do you have? Can they run both MH, and HPS? Are you just trying to figure out to do with the bulbs you have on deck, or are you shopping bulbs? 

The spectrum really has nothing to do with flowering, it's the length of time the plant receives light.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

Spectrum has everything to do with flowering.  Lol.  That's like saying water quality doesn't matter for a fish lol.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 8, 2015)

DankHobbyist said:


> Spectrum has everything to do with flowering.  Lol.  That's like saying water quality doesn't matter for a fish lol.



So if I have a plant under hps  for 18 hours a day is it going to flower?


----------



## zem (Jan 8, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> So if I have a plant under hps  for 18 hours a day is it going to flower?



certainly not...


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 8, 2015)

zem said:


> certainly not...



I know that, I just wanted to prove a point.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

Pointless arguing with you.  Your better off using mh to veg and hps to flower.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

Reds oranges yellows add weight bud formation and blues add crystals and goo.   Blue for quality red for quantity.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 8, 2015)

DankHobbyist said:


> Pointless arguing with you.  Your better off using mh to veg and hps to flower.



My point here, is why wouldn't he just run both lights for both veg and bloom?


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> I know that, I just wanted to prove a point.



The mh side will Burn out quicker.  Bulbs don't last.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 8, 2015)

I would just use 1 for veg and 1 for bloom.  But yes that is idea to.  PS spectrum controls lots of stuff.  People wouldn't be using plasmas and 315 cmd bulbs if not.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 10, 2015)

Greetings

Personally I use only MH warm delux when flowering, I have never used HPS lighting. I grow for quality. Recently found out that full spectrum MH @ 4200K compared to warm delux 3200 K produces large ,thick buds not far from 2100K HPS! Been doing MH for 10 yrs and peeps will run not walk to get your flowers, and I do say flowers. Some people sell weed. I do strictly medical grade only with some waiting list up to 2 yrs. DJ Short made mention of MH (UV) vs HPS(IR). UV produces THC, while HPS(infrared) produces bulk and mass. I've seen many who have produced HPS flowers to market when I am there, I sell completely out before HPS man even get started. Sure the yield is low, but is a bottle of Korbel a bottle of Dom Perignon? 

Atomic Dog


----------

